
U.S..charges American engineer, Chinese with stealing GE’s trade secrets - ycombonator
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-charges-american-engineer-chinese-businessman-with-stealing-ges-trade-secrets/2019/04/23/cb32c78a-65f5-11e9-82ba-fcfeff232e8f_story.html
======
ycombonator
_Several years ago, GE engaged in a joint venture with AVIC, a Chinese state-
owned aerospace company, to share technology for aviation software packages,
Wessel said. In return, GE expected to increase its sales of jet engines to
China. “Now it looks like China came back and stole what they don’t want to
buy,” he said._

